# *UPDATED - page 2*. 12+6 scan - some nubs look girl-ish and some look boy-ish..?!



## MemmaJ

You'll have to bear with me as there's quite a few..! 

So in these ones I personally think it looks quite flat/parallel and girl like...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/C67F8440-84CC-45D3-AF77-4DF6E0E02874_zpsq8bsxcqf.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/D383C611-C525-4538-8AED-027D26CE2660_zpsifc6vyal.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/E6FA57CF-B58C-4FCA-B1F9-A7CD42B8125E_zpsgbog8amf.jpeg


But in these ones I think it looks more risen and 'stacked'... especially the last one. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/72E4369B-E54E-4433-A809-7A91F9336AD9_zpsijj6udpm.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/83663C40-D909-4AF2-A21A-EBD20851EF38_zps07tggoqd.jpeg

Any thoughts?!


----------



## ikaria

The nub looks more girlish to me, I think. But the skull looks more boyish (except in the fourth one).

I would guess :pink: though :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am thinking girl :pink:


----------



## Wish85

This is a hard one Mem! I'm undecided?


----------



## Mercury1

Definitely girl!


----------



## Derby girl

I'd say :blue:
X


----------



## SummerMother

Boy


----------



## lau86

Definitely :pink: guess from me, if it's a boy wouldn't he nub be risen in all the pics?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think some of the pics are at different angles and it is affecting the position of the nub. The top 2 pics are the correct angle of the baby for a nub shot, on the others the baby is curled up or has their back to us a little. Based on this I am guessing baby is a girl.


----------



## JT2013

:pink:Girl


----------



## Lucy3

I'm guessing girl xx


----------



## kit603

I'd guess girl x


----------



## mazndave

I'd say girl. On the last pictures the spine is curved up slightly, which is effecting the angle. If you tilt the pic so the spine looks straighter, the nub looks flatter. On the first pic it almost looks like it's pointing downwards! You can sometimes get misleading nub shots, but I'd be surprised if this one was a boy.


----------



## justplay91

Looks like a curled up baby girl to me!


----------



## Wish85

I guess girl too Mem x


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you all, I hope you are right..! I hope to find out at a private scan in 9 days. I'll only be 15+1 so I'm hoping it's clear enough (and that baby cooperates and lets us see..!)


----------



## Wish85

Wow, will they do one that early Mem? They won't do it until 16 weeks at the earliest in Australia!


----------



## MemmaJ

Private clinics in the U.K. say 16 weeks too. 

But I had a scan there for other reasons at 15+1 in my last pregnancy, and they were able to tell us the gender then; his boy-bits were very obvious..! 

So I asked to book a scan for the same gestation this time (I'll also be 15+1 on my birthday and wanted to have it on my birthday), and they allowed it on the understanding that it's at my own risk and it may still be too early to tell. I'm just hoping it's as obvious again! 

Normally if they can't tell, or baby doesn't cooperate, you get a free re-scan another day - but I won't get that as I've booked it early at my own risk.


----------



## MemmaJ

Found out today, at 15+1.... it's a girl!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/F7DA0D5F-77A6-4BBE-96CB-65E64C3BCB89_zpsq8etpev8.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/5E276B3A-91DE-4914-9BEA-0AFC66DC76C7_zpscnujz3ti.jpeg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## kit603

Congrats X


----------



## Wish85

Congrats again Mem xx


----------

